# Best to movie that came out in the last 5 years?



## Bluebeard (May 12, 2014)

Saw this thread on another forum. You can only pick one film from January 1st 2009 to December 31st 2013.

Go ahead, I want to see your shitty picks.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

Drive


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2014)

I knew it.

I freaking knew you were gonna say that.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure what my favorite would be. Drive is one of the ones I'm considering...


----------



## dream (May 12, 2014)

_District 9_

It's lately risen up my list of favorite movies.  The movie isn't without flaws but for the most part it is great.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2014)

Should I give it to Tangled, Up, or How to Train Your Dragon?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2014)

Drive
Wolf of wall street
The Raid 2


Any one of those could be considered the right answer


----------



## brolmes (May 12, 2014)

pretty much have to agree with dream

it's the only movie i've seen in the past few years that made me want to watch it more than once


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 13, 2014)

I'll pick five:

*1. The House of the Devil*
This is a modern horror classic, and among my all time favourite horror films (always included on my top 10 horror favourites). An atmospheric pice of well-made horror film that just reeks of 1978-79, and that's obviously a great thing. And if it wasn't for the trash cans I could've believed that this was a horror film from the 1970's. Fantastic film in every way possible IMO.

*2. Blancanieves*
This is an overlooked gem, and that's just sad. Why this hasn't become bigger is a huge riddle to me. Blancanieves is a homage to the 1920's cinema and an original take on Snow White. Black-and-white silent film that easily could've been made by one of the big directos of the 20's. It has the feeling and atmosphere that few, if any at all, have manage to recreate since the 20's. I believe that this film sooner or later will get the recognition it deserves and will be talked about and remembered like few other post-1990 works, and hopefuly I am right because it deserves so much more than what it has got right not.

*3. Les nuits rouges du bourreau de jade aka Red Nights*
Another overlooked gem. This is a giallo inspired horror film with a good story and some of the best visuals you'll ever see. Original and bloody fantastic.

*4. Dredd*
Sci-fi (-action) doesn't get any better than this in the 21's century. This film is an experience unlike any other sci-fi film out there, and despite the awful CGI-blood, it manages to be a masterpiece. The whole film feels like a Judge Dredd comic that has come to life, unlike Judge Dredd with Sly that didn't even feel at all like Judge Dredd. Everything here reeks of Judge Dredd. Underrated and overlooked.

*5. The Adventures of Tintin*
This is another film that manages to catch the feeling of the comic. This is Tintin! It feels like I am watching something made by Herg?, and that is impressive. I was very sceptic to this film as Tintin is one of the comics I first started reading in my very early years, but it did not disappoint me at all. You don't get adventure films like this anymore.

Honorable mentions: Drive and Django Unchained.

I decided to leave documentaries out, but either of these would have made up one spot, mabe two, if I had included documentaries: Jiro Dreams of Sushi, Indie Game: The Movie, Machete Maidens Unleashed!, Rewind This!.

Most likely the beautiful Rewind This! and the fantastic Jiro Dreams of Sushi.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2014)

Oogieloves.


----------



## Slice (May 13, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Drive



I expected you to say "There will be blood". Then i checked and saw its already seven years old. 

Drive is a strong choice however i feel like this question cannot be answered in general. I could pick "best of its genre" but not a best of all.


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2014)

Between Toy Story 3 and Black Swan.


----------



## blackbird (May 13, 2014)

Gravity. 
Django, too. 

Haven't seen Drive.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 13, 2014)

My pick is Toy Story 3.


----------



## FireEel (May 13, 2014)

Frozen.

_What?_


----------



## Swarmy (May 13, 2014)

Machete Kills


----------



## Jaculus (May 13, 2014)

Thirteen Assassins


----------



## Violent by Design (May 14, 2014)

the latest yugioh movie


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> the latest yugioh movie



Bonds Beyond Time?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 14, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> _District 9_
> 
> It's lately risen up my list of favorite movies.  The movie isn't without flaws but for the most part it is great.



Yep.

Undeniably the most important sci-fi film since the first Matrix.


----------



## Samavarti (May 14, 2014)

Tabu or Mary & Max.


----------



## James Bond (May 14, 2014)

Toy Story 3


----------



## Batman4Life (May 14, 2014)

Wolf of Wall Street
Dark Knight Rises
Django
Toy Story 3
Avengers


----------



## TylerDurden (May 14, 2014)

Drive
Gravity
District 9
A Separation
The Secret In Their Eyes


----------



## zoro (May 15, 2014)

Django or Castaway on the Moon for me

(if 2014 was included, Her and The Grand Budapest Hotel would be up there too)


----------



## John (May 27, 2014)

Inception                                .


----------



## Sieves (May 27, 2014)

frozen 


*Spoiler*: __ 






actually toy story 3. made me shed some tears


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2014)

Tough question to answer...

For now, District 9, when it comes to Science Fiction, it's one of the best i've seen.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (May 27, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tough question to answer...
> 
> For now, District 9, when it comes to Science Fiction, it's one of the best i've seen.



Its not the best movie in the last 5 years for me but it was a masterpiece. I know that it got amazing critical and audience reception but don't you guys think its kind of underrated?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2014)

what's a to movie

what does to stand for


----------



## Bluebeard (May 27, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what's a to movie
> 
> what does to stand for



Why did you have to be the only person to point that out?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2014)

i am fucking mystified by how no-one else did tbh


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2014)

maybe we just didn't care


----------



## Cyphon (May 28, 2014)

I don't even remember what movies came out when so I just have to do a quick google search.

2009

Star Trek
The Hangover

2010

How To Train Your Dragon
Tangled

2011

Crazy, Stupid, Love
Kung Fu Panda 2
Moneyball
Horrible Bosses

2012

The Avengers
The Hobbit
Wreck It Ralph
End of Watch
Zero Dark Thirty


I know I am probably missing some candidates but these are the most notable I ran into during my search.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 29, 2014)

Hmm ... let's see, my faves would be:

Elite Squad: The Enemy Within
Drive
Up in the Air
Moon
the Hunt
Fast and Furious 6
Toy Story 3
Fantastic Mr. Fox
Dredd
the Avengers
Blue Valentine
Senna
the Raid 2
Source Code
Oslo, August 31st


----------



## Utz (May 29, 2014)

Jiro Dreams of Sushi
Wake Up Sid


----------



## -Dargor- (May 29, 2014)

The Last Airbender



*Spoiler*: __ 



:rofl


----------



## Bluebeard (May 30, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hmm ... let's see, my faves would be:
> 
> Elite Squad: The Enemy Within
> Drive
> ...



Really good list besides the random inclusion Fast and Furious 6.


----------



## trance (May 31, 2014)

"Star Trek" was _really_ good I thought.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 31, 2014)

Avatar by Jim Cam.

Come at me 

I also liked toy story 3.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 11, 2014)

12 Years a Slave
War Witch
Mud
Drive
Rust and Bone


----------



## Joakim3 (Jun 12, 2014)

In no particular order (all for various reasons whether it be phenomenal acting or incredible CGI)

Drive
Gravity
Avengers
Inception
Avatar

*Honorary mentions:*
District 9
Toy Story 3
Desolation of Smaug
WALL-E
Dark Knight


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone that is trying to remember movies or get ideas should us  link. Just change the dates in the url to get different years. I reccomend you sort by "Num Votes". 

So first off,  2012 was easily the best year in the last 5 for films. The ones that really stood out for me where:

Up
Django 
The Raid Redemption
The Social Network
Avengers
Looper
District 9

In the end though i'm going with Django Unchained as the best.


----------



## Ae (Jun 13, 2014)

Moon or Drive


----------



## Gin (Jun 14, 2014)

Argo
Silver Linings Playbook

first two that come to mind


----------



## wibisana (Jun 22, 2014)

Kungfu Panda 2


----------



## Weapon (Jun 23, 2014)

Up [2009]
Dear Zachery [2009 - Documentary]
Shutter Island [2010]
Toy Story 3 [2010]
Black Swan [2010]
Blue Is The Warmest Color [2013/14]


----------

